# 3- vs 4-blade broadheads?



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I have had great luck with the 90 grain 4 blade Muzzy and the 75grain may give you too low of a FOC. The way I look at it is 4 blades gives you more cutting edge hence will tend to do more damage. Just my opinion though.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

I like as big a hole as i can cut. I used a 3 blade 100 grain this year and it worked great. Can't go wrong with 1 3/16 cutting diameter.


----------



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

Ive tryed all types of combos 3 blade vs 4 blade 85 to125gr. with 3 & 4 fletch all flew decent with tuning im sure theres alot of opinions out there 
I personaly use 125 gr muzzy 4 blades with a 4 fletch but 3 blades fly just as nice out of my setups 
Id sugjest to find one you like & tune with it awile.
(early on i contacted muzzy and i was told its basicly personal pref)


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Muzzy toss up*

100 grains works just right for me for 20 years. 4 or 3 blade.........take your pick they fly just about the same........I prefer the 3 blade but The 4 blades fly beside the 3s. Why my head is locked into 3s I do not know.....I do not know, I do not know.........I guess I am just programed that way..........toxolot


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

4-blade does more cutting but 3-blade would penetrate better, all else being equal. (Same weight, same diameter, etc.) However, all else usually isn't equal -- 4-blades usually have smaller cutting diameter and weights vary.

I wouldn't worry about "too much FOC" -- it's generally the more the better. More weight up front and/or more drag (fletch) on the back make a more stable arrow (all else being equal, of course!).

I'd suggest you focus more on total arrow weight, spine, how it tunes, and how the arrows actually fly with the broadheads.


----------



## dreamweaver0930 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the good advice. It seems to be a concensus that the 3 blades fly the same as 4 blades. I heard that the 4 blades have more trouble with cross winds/breezes but that was years ago. I will most likely try the 100 gn (3 blades) and tune to that.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

4-blade does potentially have more wind planing because it has more blade area, or bigger wings on the front of the arrow (again, all else being equal!)


----------



## 00buck (Feb 23, 2003)

*Getthe new ones!*

The new RED short 4 blade model with the 1 1/8" cut would get my vote. If they penetrate anything like the slicktricks of the same specs they are gonna leave some big holes!


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I prefer 4-blade heads.

They give more cutting without going overboard, and the entrance and exit wounds tend to open up much more due to the 4 flaps opening --even if the head is slightly smaller in cutting diameter.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I like 4 blade heads. Seem to tune a tad easier than 3 blade for me anyways.
I really like my 4 blade Muzzy 90 grain heads with 1 1" cut.


----------

